# Fun with SF sprites



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

i took some of the leaked sprites and im having fun with them 












make  your own !


----------



## Nero (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG! Linkiboy is a cameo!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

to fight linkiboy have have to lose 50 matches in a row


----------



## xflash (Nov 10, 2007)

what's SF?


----------



## Jax (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> what's SF?



Salad Fingers


----------



## Shinji (Nov 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > what's SF?
> ...


I loved salad fingers!!  But seriously, SF stands for sourceforge and you know it~


----------



## Nero (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(xflash @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> ...



Nope... It stands for the (S)ixs (F)lags amusement park.

~Nero


----------



## Linkiboy (Nov 11, 2007)

I WANNA TAKE YOU TO THE GAY BAR
GAYY BAR 
GAY BAR


----------



## Ducky (Nov 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> I WANNA TAKE YOU TO THE GAY BAR
> GAYY BAR
> GAY BAR




YEAH!!! LESBIANS!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  TO THE GAY BAR!!!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Nov 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npoGEM1BbrY...23&t=64814&st=0

Easy lover
Shell get a hold on you believe it
Like no other
Before you know it youll be on your knees
Shes an easy lover
Shell take your heart but you wont feel it
Shes like no other
And Im just trying to make you see


----------



## Vater Unser (Nov 11, 2007)

damn
I once made a E. Honda meets Track&Field flash animation when some kid bragged with his Naruto/DBZ sprite animations all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think I deleted it ages ago


----------



## Jhongerkong (Nov 14, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Nov 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Jax @ Nov 10 2007 said:
> ...



ummm... it stands for street fighter

im a moment killer


----------

